# HITT videos to follow.. Post them up for others to follow!



## Vision (Dec 19, 2019)

Here's a good, basic, cookie cutter HITT video to follow for elliptical's..
Easy to follow, music sucks so use you own and just watch/follow his clock/timer...

If anyone has any other HITT videos to follow, post'em up..


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 20, 2019)

Glad you posted. A lot of people don't do this correctly.


----------



## REHH (Dec 20, 2019)

I just do liss


----------

